# Google Maps Tip: Download your "Home" Area



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Did you know you can download the map data for your surrounding area directly onto your device to allow for faster route calculations every time you use it?

I tried it on my phone and it is faster! I am now doing it on my other devices.

The map data will update automatically every few days or weeks, depending on updates.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> Did you know you can download the map data for your surrounding area directly onto your device to allow for faster route calculations every time you use it?
> 
> I tried it on my phone and it is faster! I am now doing it on my other devices.
> 
> The map data will update automatically every few days or weeks, depending on updates.


It won't tap into your data plan once downloaded - thanks for reminding me to do it.


----------



## kurbski (Aug 26, 2016)

You can also share saved locations with a friend by text, email etc... I like the traffic, satellite views as well.


----------



## Victour B (Aug 21, 2016)

I can't find anywhere to update my google map on my LG3 or do I update at Website ?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Victour B said:


> I can't find anywhere to update my google map on my LG3 or do I update at Website ?


Open maps and touch the 3 lines... i dont remember exactly what after. Then you box the area you want to use offline and download it.



Choochie said:


> It won't tap into your data plan once downloaded - thanks for reminding me to do it.


You have to download an app to block it from accessing your data. I use net guard. I don't remember exactly how to add it to the list to be blocked advanced opinions I think. Saves me a ton of data though.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

You don't need an additional app to block data. Just downloading the map data for the surrounding area will keep your device from using as much of your data plan.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Open maps and touch the 3 lines... i dont remember exactly what after. Then you box the area you want to use offline and download it.
> 
> You have to download an app to block it from accessing your data. I use net guard. I don't remember exactly how to add it to the list to be blocked advanced opinions I think. Saves me a ton of data though.


Did you mean advanced options? Thanks for telling me. I started to download but forgot my google password. I'll have to remember to do it when at home. I'm right on the line of buying more data, depends on how much I drive. At least that will help.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Did you mean advanced options? Thanks for telling me. I started to download but forgot my google password. I'll have to remember to do it when at home. I'm right on the line of buying more data, depends on how much I drive. At least that will help.


Lol yes... options. My advanced opinions are pretty standard... :/

Also, if you start from WiFi, that is if you get a ping whole you are connected to WiFi, and then hit navigate, it will connect to data, ... just x out of maps and hit navigate again.

Somewhere in this subject forum we talked about this and I listed the steps...


----------

